# New member



## Mbot (Oct 26, 2019)

Hello all! Long time lurker but decided it was time to join. Been into coffee for a long time and have a filter set up at home with Hario kettle, Baratza Virtuoso and various pourover methods.

Time to start the plunge into the home espresso game!


----------



## brewd (Jun 24, 2019)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## martym (Nov 10, 2019)

welcome from another newbie ?


----------

